# About waitlist, wait or give up?



## Johnson、 (Apr 9, 2017)

About waitlist, wait or give up?


----------



## Gage9598 (Apr 9, 2017)

Which school waitlisted you?


----------



## Johnson、 (Apr 9, 2017)

Gage9598 said:


> Which school waitlisted you?



Chapman


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 9, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Chapman



Do you have other schools you have applied to or are waiting to hear back from? If not then there is no harm in waiting. Doesn't cost anything to sit on the waitlist and hope a spot opens up. There is probably a good chance one will.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 9, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Chapman


Which program


----------



## Zeno (Apr 10, 2017)

Was a bit early with my waitlist post that didn't get much traction. Glad Johnson has revived this discussion. I'm waitlisted at Columbia University for screenwriting/directing but got accepted at Art Center for directing with a scholarship. Worth the gamble to hold off on paying Art Center deposit for, arguably, a better school in Columbia?


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 10, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Was a bit early with my waitlist post that didn't get much traction. Glad Johnson has revived this discussion. I'm waitlisted at Columbia University for screenwriting/directing but got accepted at Art Center for directing with a scholarship. Worth the gamble to hold off on paying Art Center deposit for, arguably, a better school in Columbia?


How much is the deposit for Art school? This is how I look at it...

Lets say Art Center deposit is $500.

Now lets assume you were accepted to both schools. Not waitlisted, just for this scenario. You have to choose between the Art Center and Columbia. The only difference is Columbia wants $500 more than you initially expected to pay for tuition.

In the end you have to ask yourself this. Would you pay $500 extra to go to your school of choice with potentially better opportunities? Waitlists can go all the way into the end of summer sometimes. 

Either you get denied in the end and end up at Art Center spending the deposit you would have anyway OR you get accepted to Columbia and your tuition is $500 more that year.

Of course this is all assuming the deposit is in that ballpark... In the end the value of $$ is decided by the individual.


----------

